# all-wall



## git-r-dun (May 1, 2010)

I've heard people talking about getting tools off all-wall. I was wondering if its a good place to get them and shipped to Canada?


----------



## ProbeGT (Mar 23, 2011)

I ordered from them a few times. Excellent service and fast shipping. Please state them you don,t want UPS for the shipping or expect to pay astronomic duty fees


----------



## git-r-dun (May 1, 2010)

the only shipping method i can choose from is FedEx Intl Priority®(Canada)


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

git-r-dun said:


> I've heard people talking about getting tools off all-wall. I was wondering if its a good place to get them and shipped to Canada?


Did you take a look at what Wall Tools might offer for up here? http://www.walltools.com/store/


----------



## ProbeGT (Mar 23, 2011)

git-r-dun said:


> the only shipping method i can choose from is FedEx Intl Priority®(Canada)


Not the best but better than UPS.

USPS/Canada post is always the best way. You pay what you have to pay, no extra fees.

Did you try west-tech tools? they are in canada altough they don,t have as much stuff as all wall.


----------



## TheToolDr (Nov 27, 2009)

*Canada shipping*



git-r-dun said:


> I've heard people talking about getting tools off all-wall. I was wondering if its a good place to get them and shipped to Canada?


All-Wall will look at best shipping rates to suit an order. Items may be combined and many shipments are available for economy shipping.
(800)929-0927
For custom quote, email [email protected] and mention Drywall Talk


----------



## git-r-dun (May 1, 2010)

all-wall has way better deals that's for sure. Maybe i'll have to visit one of my American friends and have the stuff shipped there.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

git-r-dun said:


> the only shipping method i can choose from is FedEx Intl Priority®(Canada)


Look again buddy.


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

*Warning: Blantent statement of selfishness to follow...*



JustMe said:


> Did you take a look at what Wall Tools might offer for up here? http://www.walltools.com/store/


I would suggest that you consider Walltools.com as well. They offer a pivoting mixing paddle and creaser wheel you can't get anywhere else.:whistling2:







We wanted to work with All-Wall but they weren't interested. 

Brandon was also supportive in the free sample tools that were given out on DWT lately. If you look at the Advance Tool giveaway thread, you'll see the reviews of those tools. They are also available on Walltools. Look for the Cool Grip II knives.









Personally, I can't say enough good things about Brandon, as he believes in what we are doing. He used to work at All-Wall so his pricing should be very good. If you run into an issue in any area, their email address is: [email protected] and I believe they offered a DWT discount a while back though you might want to confirm that.


That is not to say that All-Wall is not a fine company. They are the largest and have worked hard to get there. They certainly have my respect. :yes:

Rick


----------



## Saul_Surfaces (Jan 8, 2010)

Leading Edge tools is Canadian and works pretty good for mail order and keeping the shipping down too. Pricing about the same as All-Wall, without the pesky border issue

Anytime I dealt with All-Wall and had their stuff shipped to a US address, they were great too though


----------



## TheToolDr (Nov 27, 2009)

rhardman said:


> I would suggest that you consider Walltools.com as well. They offer a pivoting mixing paddle and creaser wheel you can't get anywhere else.:whistling2:
> View attachment 910
> 
> We wanted to work with All-Wall but they weren't interested.
> ...


Quick note-There was nothing wrong with the items, but it's obvious the lesson was learned that the original pricing that All-Wall said was unacceptably high to customers has been heeded. Good apples and oranges comparison, anyway.


----------



## STOTLE DRYWALL (Mar 22, 2011)

Just ordered some of the new advance pans through All Wall and were very pleased with their service.


----------

